# ambush saddle



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I bought a Trophyline Ambush Saddle this past spring and have all my spots set up for the saddle. I gotten used to shooting and manuvering around with it. I have even done some modifications to the saddle to make it more user friendly for me. I have read all the info John Eberhart has in print on the saddle. Has any one else used it and have they found anything they did not like or other thingsd they have done that they might of heard from others or on their own with the saddle? Do you guys or girls wear the saddle to your tree or carry it in your back pack? And is their any info you can give me about setting up in yur tree in the dark? THis is something I have not done but I have thought it thru on how I would doit. Just looking for more insight your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Brillo (Mar 26, 2008)

I have used the Saddle for three or four years. Takes some getting used to but is a great tool. I didn't even take my bow with me the first year I had it because I was hanging over mys sons shoulder for his first year hunting.

Here are my observations:

1) Practice getting into the tree. I require 20 minutes from arrival at the tree to being totally setttled at 20 feet. 10 of those minutes are for getting the Lone Wolf tree sticks up. 

2) If you are standing on pegs 20 feet up make sure your boots have a heavy shank. I have had to abandon rubber boots because my arches can't take the pressure for 3-4 hours. I finally got a tree seat to modify for my feet.

3) Practice shooting. You can cover more area with the Saddle but the temptation is to take a contorted shot which messes up your form but you still have limits for acuracy. I have missed badly on shots where I was turned 200 degrees around. You may practice twited to 180 degrees and be accurate but deer don't stand still. When they move 5-10 more feet and be beyond your limit. Tempting!!! 

Good luck to you. I know you will be safer.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I took the stupid "Will hunt 4 food" and "Realtree roadtrips" rubber patches off my saddle, because they looked dumb and I can't stand Michael Waddell:lol:. 

I love hunting out of mine. I prefer to wear mine to my hunting locale, but I don't put on my kneepads until I get to my tree, as walking in them is uncomfortable. As stated earlier, set up time and foot comfort are huge factors with a saddle. Time will help you figure out what works best. I do recommend getting a few evening hunts under your belt before you have a go at set up in the dark. Good luck!


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

You made 3 mistakes !. Buying a tree saddle. There was one out 30 years ago that never sold. 2. Listening to J. Eberhard. 3. Going 20 feet up in a tree for a deer. When you have a few years under your belt you will settle to the tradition 13 to 14 feet up in a tradional hang-on stand and will have enough knowledge you won't waste your money listen to those get rich journalist capitalizing on you.


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Hackman said:


> You made 3 mistakes !. Buying a tree saddle. There was one out 30 years ago that never sold. 2. Listening to J. Eberhard. 3. Going 20 feet up in a tree for a deer. When you have a few years under your belt you will settle to the tradition 13 to 14 feet up in a tradional hang-on stand and will have enough knowledge you won't waste your money listen to those get rich journalist capitalizing on you.




Well that settles it then. Thanks


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Hackman said:


> You made 3 mistakes !. Buying a tree saddle. There was one out 30 years ago that never sold. 2. Listening to J. Eberhard. 3. Going 20 feet up in a tree for a deer. When you have a few years under your belt you will settle to the tradition 13 to 14 feet up in a tradional hang-on stand and will have enough knowledge you won't waste your money listen to those get rich journalist capitalizing on you.


 

Yeah, you sure told us. I'll just sit in a 12 foot ladder stand, wearing red and black, forgetting scent control, and still consistantly harvest CBM bucks.....If I were hunting a RANCH.

You in know way answered any of his questions. Gotta chip on your shoulder or something?

bucksnbows, as for foot comfort, I try to set up so my feet are resting on a larger branch some of the time, as it takes the pressure off. If you don't have that option, get reinforcements for your boots.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Spend your money, no chip , just giving my truthful opinion based on experience. Had tree saddle they sold in the 8o,s sold it. 20 feet up is just to dangerous, if you want to be a parapaligic thats your choice. Talked to J. Eberhard challeged him on Scent control issue. He was endorsing Scent Lok. Bet him he colud put all the scent control on and my beagle would track him. He didn't have too much to say. Scent Lok article or the theory you can get rid of you scent is a farce. Buy some economy needs you coin.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Plus when you go too high up in stand . Hitting vitals is harder you are more likely to only hit one lung. Done it , do not want to doo it any more. Ill double lung my trophy,down wind without wasting money on scent lok junk while you fools are 20 ft up in your 500 dollars suits .


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

"_Fools"...._no less. Who woulda thought?

Not only does that reviewer review the product he reviews the users.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Hackman said:


> Plus when you go too high up in stand . Hitting vitals is harder you are more likely to only hit one lung. Done it , do not want to doo it any more. Ill double lung my trophy,down wind without wasting money on scent lok junk while you fools are 20 ft up in your 500 dollars suits .


I thought this post was about ideas for someone to make improvements to their saddle not to tell him what a "fool" he is but since we're going that way...I think saddles are safer than other stands and I think they are actually cheaper when you get a few locations going since all you have to pay for is steps/sticks etc. for each location. I don't know about $500. I got mine for $200. Each to their own. If you don't want to get up 20ft, then don't. Also, you can use a saddle 12-14ft if you want and in more trees than any other kind of stand, for that matter. I wear a $20 army surplus, charcoal lined chemical suit. You do make a point worth considering about vitals, though. Just my $.02.

-G


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hackman said:


> Plus when you go too high up in stand . Hitting vitals is harder you are more likely to only hit one lung. Done it , do not want to doo it any more. Ill double lung my trophy,down wind without wasting money on scent lok junk while you fools are 20 ft up in your 500 dollars suits .


The only fool around here is you hackman for putting down other hunters about their legal hunting tactics. Your not going to make many friends around here like that.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Gutz said:


> I thought this post was about ideas for someone to make improvements to their saddle not to tell him what a "fool" he is but since we're going that way...I think saddles are safer than other stands and I think they are actually cheaper when you get a few locations going since all you have to pay for is steps/sticks etc. for each location. I don't know about $500. I got mine for $200. Each to their own. If you don't want to get up 20ft, then don't. Also, you can use a saddle 12-14ft if you want and in more trees than any other kind of stand, for that matter. I wear a $20 army surplus, charcoal lined chemical suit. You do make a point worth considering about vitals, though. Just my $.02.
> 
> -G


Thanks Gutz.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hackman said:


> Spend your money, no chip , just giving my truthful opinion based on experience. Had tree saddle they sold in the 8o,s sold it. 20 feet up is just to dangerous, if you want to be a parapaligic thats your choice. Talked to J. Eberhard challeged him on Scent control issue. He was endorsing Scent Lok. Bet him he colud put all the scent control on and my beagle would track him. He didn't have too much to say. Scent Lok article or the theory you can get rid of you scent is a farce. Buy some economy needs you coin.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!
First of all it was the Anderson Tree sling in the 80's
I hunt from 25 to 30 feet and you shouldn't care what height I hunt from
As fo J.Eberhart I like the guy I think he has a lot of good tips on how to hunt in states like Michigan where there is alot of pressure. His record speaks for its self.
As for scent lok I don't think it makes you 100% scentless......but I think it helps and any help I can get to help me get passed a deers nose is worth the investment to me. I have been using scent lok for 7 years along with a strict scent control regiment. But I'm sure your beagle could still find me..........just not as easy if I did not follow my scent control regiment
I paid 180 for my saddle 
It is definatly not for everyone but so far I like it and It is definatly cheaper than buying stands for every tree I have set up to hunt (15)
Thanks for you .02 I will throw it in the "need a penny take a penny jar "


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hackman said:


> You made 3 mistakes !. Buying a tree saddle. There was one out 30 years ago that never sold. 2. Listening to J. Eberhard. 3. Going 20 feet up in a tree for a deer. When you have a few years under your belt you will settle to the tradition 13 to 14 feet up in a tradional hang-on stand and will have enough knowledge you won't waste your money listen to those get rich journalist capitalizing on you.


What a few years? Hunting years or age? I got 22 years of hunting in and I am 36. My father in law is 62 and he hunts at the same heighth as me 25 to 30 feet. We are excellent shots with a bow, not too worried about shot placement never been one of my problems. Hunting lower than 20 foot has never really worked for me. Oh ya and my father in law like the saddle too says he might buy one. Oh ya John Eberhart did turn me onto the saddle but I bought it direct from Trophy Line. The wife of the owner of trophy line told me if I ever get a chance to talk to John Eberhart I should she said he would love to talk huntin with me. Guess what I emailed John a question about the saddle and he gave me his home phone number to call him if I had any questions. I called him and we talked about hunting for two hours niceguy IMO.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

hello


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

one of the advantages of the saddle is ease of use and a sort of stealthness(compared to say a climbing stand). my first morning hunt when i was there an hour and a half before daylight and its terribly still i hook my safety strap together and start my ascent. my first thought was "holy hell is that loud" things always seem louder in the dark i think. long story longer I have since put shrink tubing in both ends of the safety strap for ascending and descending. no more "clanging".


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Another thing to consider is where to hang your bow and backpack, etc. Carry a few extra steps with you to screw in and keep yourself in order. I also suggest drawing on all possible shooting lanes as soon as you are settled in your tree. If anything isn't right, its better to find out before a deer in in range!


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys
Lugian 
The way I have been practicing is at the bottom of the tree I hook the safty assist strap(sas is like a safty belt used by pole climbers i don't know if earlier models have this) to the saddle with the carabiner attached to the Stealt d ring. I then climb the tree to desired height ( I don't use the sas when climbing the tree) Once there I put the sas strap around the tree and connect it so I can then work hands free. I then reach into the side pocket of my back pack(pack wraps around my waist so the sid pocket is on my hip) and pull out the safty strap and attach it to the tree then to the saddle. Then take the sas and roll it up and put it in the side pocket where the safty strap was. I then pull my bow up and hang it on the tree. Then I remove my pack and hang it. Then I install my quiver hanger, remove quiver from bow, remove desired arrow from quiver, put quiver on holder, nock arrow, and then I am ready. I reverse this for descending from the tree.
Firefighter
I found hanging the bow 90 degrees to my left has been good for most of the trees I have set up. My back pack I have hanging from a hook that is about 120 degrees to my right. J. Eberhart suggested doing both of these, how ever I think he puts his pack about the same heighth as his bow, I hang mine above the safty strap. Doing this I have found it is more out of the way and I don't really ever have a need to access my pack very often during hunts. I wear a Primos Bohunting vest wich holds most Items that I would need regularly while on stand, escept for water and extra gloves,hats, etc. My quiver holder is just above the back pack. (being 6foot 3 with a wing span to match has it advantages. LOL)
I am sure as the season goes on I will work out any bugs in my system to make the set up go quickly and quietly. But any info or ideas you guys and others have or could give me is going to help ease the learning curve. Thanks everybody can't wait to get in the trees. Only 5 days to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

It looks like alot of us have read the Eberhart's books by alot of the suggestions or comments made. (such as 1 1/2 before day light ) His books, articles and now the saddle have changed the way I have been hunting for the last 4 years. His techniques have been working figuered trying out the saddle couldn't do any harm.
By the way you guys ever think about the safty strap breaking. If that goes you are in trouble. I am obviously not too worried but the thought has crossed my mind.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bucksnbows said:


> It looks like alot of us have read the Eberhart's books by alot of the suggestions or comments made. (such as 1 1/2 before day light ) His books, articles and now the saddle have changed the way I have been hunting for the last 4 years. His techniques have been working figuered trying out the saddle couldn't do any harm.
> By the way you guys ever think about the safty strap breaking. If that goes you are in trouble. I am obviously not too worried but the thought has crossed my mind.


 

The saftey strap is rated higher than the life saftey webbing we use in technical rescues at the FD. Its rating approaches 9000 lbs I believe, and they're tested much higher. Feel free to drag your truck into the tree with you. The tree will fail far before any of your straps if maintained and used properly.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Sold mine. Just not for me. I am hunting more and more from the ground. Having more fun too. Good luck with your tree saddle. They do sell a quality made product.
Dan


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm in the learning curve portion of the Saddle. Bought it this summer from Ye Olde Archery Shoppe, and am just starting to work with it in the tree, and at the archery range.

Because I favor bigger trees...larger diameter trunks...wrapping the hang-strap around a trunk will be problematic. So, I am experimenting with a 6ft chain that I padlock around the tree a couple feet above my head and then thread the hang-strap through it, then connect. My efforts at the outdoor range the other day seemed to be working. I feel secure with the chain (900lb rating) and seem to be able to move around the trunk relatively freely, tho clearly proper positioning of the tree-steps is important for that.

I am a 'righty'. I found that shots to my right where I have to lift the bow over the strap and then draw are going to be a problem. I evidently do not have the upper-body strength to make that awkward position work. I'm a tad disappointed as I had hoped I'd have full 360-degree shootability. 

I will be working with it some more. Even with the shots-to-the-right issue this Saddle opens up a whole bunch of new stand sites for me without having to buy more Screaming Eagle stands... at $200 ea.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

fairfax1 said:


> I'm in the learning curve portion of the Saddle. Bought it this summer from Ye Olde Archery Shoppe, and am just starting to work with it in the tree, and at the archery range.
> 
> Because I favor bigger trees...larger diameter trunks...wrapping the hang-strap around a trunk will be problematic. So, I am experimenting with a 6ft chain that I padlock around the tree a couple feet above my head and then thread the hang-strap through it, then connect. My efforts at the outdoor range the other day seemed to be working. I feel secure with the chain (900lb rating) and seem to be able to move around the trunk relatively freely, tho clearly proper positioning of the tree-steps is important for that.
> 
> ...


About the bigger trees.....J. Eberhardt had a great idea about hanging a tree step about head height and not double looping the strap. the tree step craddles the strap and keeps it from slipping down......there is a post on this site about it somewhere. i tried it and it seems to work great.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

bucksnbows said:


> Thanks guys
> Lugian
> The way I have been practicing is at the bottom of the tree I hook the safty assist strap(sas is like a safty belt used by pole climbers i don't know if earlier models have this) to the saddle with the carabiner attached to the Stealt d ring. I then climb the tree to desired height ( I don't use the sas when climbing the tree) Once there I put the sas strap around the tree and connect it so I can then work hands free. I then reach into the side pocket of my back pack(pack wraps around my waist so the sid pocket is on my hip) and pull out the safty strap and attach it to the tree then to the saddle. Then take the sas and roll it up and put it in the side pocket where the safty strap was. I then pull my bow up and hang it on the tree. Then I remove my pack and hang it. Then I install my quiver hanger, remove quiver from bow, remove desired arrow from quiver, put quiver on holder, nock arrow, and then I am ready. I reverse this for descending from the tree.
> Firefighter
> ...


 
do you not use a safety device for climbing at all?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

No I don't. I know this is not very smart, but I never have for 22 years. I always say if I ever fall it is going to be going up the tree, coming down the tree, or hanging stands. I do use it when installing steps or sticks though. I found that it is easier and SAFER for sure while installing steps or climbing sticks. I have some trees that using the sas would be easy to use when ascending because they are void of branches, but the others have branches I have to climb past on the way up or down and I think it would be a bit dangerouse hooking and un hooking the SAS to get past every branch rather than to just smoothly climb past them.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ok for you guys who have been posting some info on this thread for me, thought I would tell you how my hunts have gone so far with the saddle. First day out I found out that if you have any clothing or any gear you need out of your backpack it is best to doit from ground level. Also make sure everything you need to set up is in an easy to access place while setting up in the tree. I found haveing one of those lights that clips on the bill of your hat to be very usefull. Other than a few minor difficulties everything went smooth and has gotten easier the more I have done it. Saw some deer every hunt out never got busted was comfortable and felt safe. Had a bunch of young bucks I could of shot but I am looking foir the big guys, had a few oppurtunities at some does but one stand I will not shoot does from don't want to mess the area up I know there are some nice bucks that frequent the area. Had another at a doe but couldnt get my bow drawn because I had a spike at the base of the tree and I'm sure he was picking up some of my scent. He never spooked but was on full alert so I did not want to get busted by trying to draw on the doe. He eventually left and when the doe finally was in one of my shooting lanes she had her back to me. I don't like that kind of shot so she got lucky. The next few weeks I will be hunting mainly for does but if I get a shooter buck to come by one of these out of the way set ups I will not feel bad about putting an arrow in him. Thanks for the little tid bits of info from everyone, all I can say is the Ambushh Saddle is by far one of the best pieces of hunting equipment that I have ever bought.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Oh ya one more thing. Getting set up in the tree does take a bit more time than just climbing into a stand. If I were at the tree at 5:30 I was usually 100% ready to hunt in about 15 minutes. That means bow hanging, release on, pull rope put away, All clothing I carried in with me on, quiver in its place(I take it off the bow), arrow knocked,face mask on, saddle strapped to tree, flashlight put away, and water bottle in and accsessible spot. Not all in that order either.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

bucksnbows said:


> Oh ya one more thing. Getting set up in the tree does take a bit more time than just climbing into a stand. If I were at the tree at 5:30 I was usually 100% ready to hunt in about 15 minutes. That means bow hanging, release on, pull rope put away, All clothing I carried in with me on, quiver in its place(I take it off the bow), arrow knocked,face mask on, saddle strapped to tree, flashlight put away, and water bottle in and accsessible spot. Not all in that order either.


 
sounds like the season is a great success so far! i must admit i have not shot a deer from my saddle. i had every intention to fill my doe tag saturday and had one come out an hour before dark(to my right). im in a multi trunk tree and I put my strap on the wrong trunk. in order to get a shot i had to spin to the right and i would have been busted. it was a great lesson for me because although i have seen numerous deer while in my saddle, i never tried to mannuver for a shot. from now on i will "practice" on every deer so when the big guy shows up i wont be caught with my pants around my ankles and deerless.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

This is the third deer i've harvested out of my saddle. It was a great hunt, and had I been in a traditional stand, I never would've been able to get a shot, as the deer came in from my right. With the saddle, I just quietly swung around the tree, drew, and released.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> This is the third deer i've harvested out of my saddle. It was a great hunt, and had I been in a traditional stand, I never would've been able to get a shot, as the deer came in from my right. With the saddle, I just quietly swung around the tree, drew, and released.


swung to your left always keeping the tree between you and the deer?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats what I did.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice job firefighter. I'm looking to fill my doe tag (or maybe two) over the next few weeks until the rut starts to kick in a bit. Damn does are so spooky, but I did notice that you can smoothly move keeping the tree between you and the deer. I like that. Good luck to you all with the rest of the season. If or should I say when I get one I will put up a post with pics. Might need some help with the pic posting though.


----------

